# Blue bolts/Tibees just arrived.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I purchased some of Tamteps gorgeous Blue Bolts and Tibees. They arrived
yesterday and WOW, are they beautiful 

Tamtep obviously knows what he's doing in his breeding program, as these
Blue Bolts are the deepest blues Ive ever come across. I am hoping I can
continue his great work.

Also like to thank him for the gracious gift of a glass feeding dish...my shrimp
Divas will appreciate that 

Here's a couple of pics of them in the breeder box getting acclimated.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow!! Very nice !! Is tamtep on the forum here or are they from a site?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Tamtep is on this forum...just look for his posts in the invertebrate section.

They are very nice shrimps.
Canada post 2 day from QUE...no problem.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Bettaforu! you're welcome! 

I have been developped/breeding them for a while now and I have selected the best BBs like you wanted it in my photos. 

Just keep your water param as stable as possible and they will be perfectly fine.



bettaforu said:


> I purchased some of Tamteps gorgeous Blue Bolts and Tibees. They arrived
> yesterday and WOW, are they beautiful
> 
> Tamtep obviously knows what he's doing in his breeding program, as these
> ...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow talk about quick start....found her this am and saw the eggs against
the light when I turned it on. She wasn't afraid either of me moving the
plants out of the way for a better shot...just hung there without a care
in the world. Probably dreaming of her babies 

Thanks QD your stock are obviously very healthy


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

That's great news!! 
Noticed you use breeding box which is great.
Do they have their own tank eventually?

Yes they are healthy, all my stocks are locally develop and breed. I take good care of them.



bettaforu said:


> Wow talk about quick start....found her this am and saw the eggs against
> the light when I turned it on. She wasn't afraid either of me moving the
> plants out of the way for a better shot...just hung there without a care
> in the world. Probably dreaming of her babies
> ...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I keep them in the breeder box just before due date, then once Mamma
has released them she goes back into main tank (box is attached to the main tank to maintain same temp/ph) I feed the babies until they are 3 weeks old then release them into the main tank.

I have been breeding high end shrimps like this for several years now and it definitely works for me (a lot of German breeders also do it this way) The Blue Neos I just raised like this are growing very fast now and very actively feeding and crawling everywhere.

I have 2 x OEBTs, a Royal Blue Tiger and a Crystal White Bee all berried and now the BB too. Will have to start a bigger tank for them to go into later on, but for now they are happy and doing well in their 8 gallon.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Tamtep: Is this eggs I am seeing on this pic. I found her this am, and its
hard to tell with the shell being dense. What do you think, and what color
does the BB eggs look like, are they blue or just dark.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Congrats! Yes these are eggs she carried. The eggs could get a bit darker, a week before hatched. Some has same color until hatched...



bettaforu said:


> Tamtep: Is this eggs I am seeing on this pic. I found her this am, and its
> hard to tell with the shell being dense. What do you think, and what color
> does the BB eggs look like, are they blue or just dark.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, I am sooo happy...baby blue bolts soon.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats!!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

any updates on this?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

unfortunately I lost all of my shrimps due to a problem with my soil leeching

I have some Pinto Mischlings that I am raising right now and will be grabbing some more shrimps from Tamtep in the New Year. Have just finished cycling a 10 gallon planted tank for them.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

maybe interested in a group buy? was thinking of ordering some as well


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Unfortunately I am out in Woodstock (2 hours from TO) so I could not go in on a group buy as I would need shipping direct to me here, to avoid losing any.

Even with $35 postage it took 2 days for me to get some shrimps from Toronto 

I should have had them shipped Purolator overnight the cost is the same!


----------

